# T5?



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If I can use a T5 light bulb in my ten gallon how many watts would I need for high light plants?


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

It depends on the bulb. There are two different kinds of T5s.

One, T5NO (or just plain T5) are much MUCH weaker in output than T5HO (T5-High Output). 

For 10 gallons, and high-light plants, I'd aim for 3 watts per gallon of T5NO (T5). With T5HO though, you'd be fine with probably around 1.5-2 watts per gallon. 

Your FIRST priority when choosing lights, however, is the Kelvin temperature. 
Make sure they are between 5500 - 7600k. This range is best for plants.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

i would throw out the watts per gallon rule
are you planning on having the light sit right on top of the tank? if that is the case t5ho lights will be too much light, but you could use 1 t5ho raised 4 inches above the surface of the water to get high light assuming you are using a 10g

this chart will help you:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I will be putting the light on the tank.


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Have you considered LED lights? I use FugeRay: Ultra Slim LED. You just need to buy the one that fits the size of your tank. I've been using one on my newest 5 gallon planted and after seeing my plants tank off with it will be buying more for my other tanks. They are priced reasonable, will save you on electric bills, 7000k, and you don't have to replace the bulb every year. A con on it is you have to order them. Amazon is the best price I've found. A pro on T5 fixture/bulbs is you should be able to find easily where you live in a pet store.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Do plants grow well to LEDs?


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

if you have the proper LEDs then yes plants will grow with them


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What would proper bulb be?


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

You should check out FugeRay if you are shopping for an LED. They are designed for planted tanks but don't cost an arm and a leg. Plus they come in sizes from 10" up to 48". LEDs aren't listed like florescent light. Basically you are looking for ones designed for plant growth. An LED with Kelvin listed on the box is one designed for planted tanks. I know Marineland makes them too and some specialty shops but they are pricey. The Fugeray I actually seen suggested by another forum user.I am happy I tried them


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Can I have links to amazon for good lights that are high light and can be placed on the tank?


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

Fugeray and marine land double bright are the two I see recommended, there is another brand but I don't remember


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/AL-12WM-FugeR...ts/dp/B007URQQMC/ref=pd_sim_sbs_petsupplies_4


http://www.amazon.com/AL-16WM-FugeR...389739&sr=1-7&keywords=Finnex+FugeRay+Unibody


That the 12" and 16"


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Ecoxotic stunner strips are also amazing for plant growth, but super pricey. Worth it, imo, the plants grow great, but again, gonna cost you an arm and a leg!


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

You are welcome. I hope you will like the shimmer effect LEDs give an aquarium while still giving the plants enough lighting.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Phaydra thank you for linking it! It shows that more people are finding the Finnex fixtures which are really good! And thanks Starrlamia for trying to stop the watts per gallon rule. Truth is it doesn't work unless everyone uses the same fixture same height from the substrate and same bulbs. Please stop saying "3 watts per gallon is ___ amount of light." A 15 watt T5 is like 3x more powerful than a 15 watt T8, so how does 3 watts of T5 equal the same amount as T8?

For the Finnex fixtures there are two different ones. There is the fugeray and the Ray 2, the Ray 2 is more powerful, but use this PAR chart to find the one that you need. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=189944

Also reference the chart Starrlamia posted for fluorescent bulbs.


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

I think it was one of your post I found the fixture name in. I was to the point of trying to make my own LED lights for my planted tanks . Once I saw the price on these it was as cheap to buy as to make and less chance I would electrocute my fish. I should be thanking you.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Also I hope you know that high light plants are genially hard to get without a good setup. CO2 is usually a must as well. A good setup for high light plants will cost you lots of money. Upgrading the light is only one part, you still have to back the light up with ferts and CO2 (Not Excel or API either). The minimum for an alright setup will cost you about $120 for a paintball setup, but that means you need a local place to fill your tanks. 

Research more about high light tanks and see if they are for you. Search the plantedtank forums. High light doesn't equal success either.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Phaydra said:


> I think it was one of your post I found the fixture name in. I was to the point of trying to make my own LED lights for my planted tanks . Once I saw the price on these it was as cheap to buy as to make and less chance I would electrocute my fish. I should be thanking you.


Oh haha. I will evantually be making my own LED fixture because I would need at least 2 24" Ray 2s to have a shot at medium light for a tank I might be getting eventually in the future (I gotta see where I will be going to college and all that) but that is at least $200, making my own will be like the same price or less, and I can adjust it to my needs. I am also having someone in SFBAAPS make me a dual stage regulator, which if I bought one from a company would cost me way over $200 for like $100.


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

kfryman said:


> Oh haha. I will evantually be making my own LED fixture because I would need at least 2 24" Ray 2s to have a shot at medium light for a tank I might be getting eventually in the future (I gotta see where I will be going to college and all that) but that is at least $200, making my own will be like the same price or less, and I can adjust it to my needs. I am also having someone in SFBAAPS make me a dual stage regulator, which if I bought one from a company would cost me way over $200 for like $100.



I may bug you later about LEDs on my 40g. I was thinking a 24" for it but not sure I will get the light amount correct. Most of my plants will be low light though except my floating plants with are a little less concern considering they will be much closer to the light source.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Haha, I got Hoppy (on plantedtank) to help me find out how many LEDs I need for when I build and everything. Also is it the 40 breeder? If so you are lucky because that is one of the best tanks for aquascapes because of the serious depth you can create. The tank I will be using is 24x18x18, great dimensions as well.


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

It's a Jebo R375 29X16X22. There is a fish store across the street from me and he gave me a deal on it. New for $150 with stand, overhead filter, 2 T5 power compact bulbs, substrate, and all the Cardinal Tetras I wanted. I had taken some Ich covered Neons he got in and saved all but 10 of them. He didn't want them in his filter system till they were healthy and lacked space for a treatment tank set up in his shop. So I kept them a month in a tank he lent me.


----------

